

Best SMS Tracker Apps Reviews - katelmore
http://smstrackers.com/

======
katelmore
Unfortunately you have to pay for a premium membership if you want the ability
to block and formatting the device remotely. However, the same advice and
recommendations of the previous option apply to Lookout - make sure your GPS
is on and ready to serve at an unfortunate time to help an Android phone to
track stolen or lost.

